# marking at my daughter's house



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

Hope someone has an answer for me. My daughter has a small male dog and he marks indoors when we have gone there with our other dog. SO, of course, Gus,our older dog, does too--Gus has NEVER done this in our house. I don't want to take Fred,our new dog, and have him start this there or in MY house. I know that JJM suggested keeping a dog on a leash--but this is usually a 5 day visit. I try to watch the old dog as much as I can, but all of you know how quick that leg can go up! 

Fred is 6 months old and doing really well with the house training. He has three pee pads that he uses. two in his room and one in the kitchen. and does not poop in the house. He is also learning to get my attention when he wants to go out. Hopefully, as he gets older, the three pee pads can go. I just don't want that marking to start. And we may make a visit in a few months if my husband is up to it.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Is Fred neutered?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You already know the answer - actively supervise or confine them. Dogs do not generalize not going potty in the house to other people's houses, and another dog going in the house makes it smell like a great place to go.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 15 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805587


> Is Fred neutered?[/B]



Yes, he was neutered 3 weeks ago at 6 months. Doing really well. Squats on the pee pads in the house, but lifts his leg outside. He is really the alpha male with our old dog, so that is why I was worried about visiting my daughter. I don't want him to pick up that habit when we go there.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (fredsmama @ Jul 15 2009, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805918


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 15 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805587





> Is Fred neutered?[/B]



Yes, he was neutered 3 weeks ago at 6 months. Doing really well. Squats on the pee pads in the house, but lifts his leg outside. He is really the alpha male with our old dog, so that is why I was worried about visiting my daughter. I don't want him to pick up that habit when we go there.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Make sure you get an enzyme cleaner that is intended to clean and neutralize the scent of pee (for any spots he has gone on). Treat liberally and several times to insure you get it all. And of course the other part is constant supervision. It doesn't work to punish them when caught lifting a leg, but there is nothing wrong with a very loud and sharp **NO** to stop 'em just as they are starting. Also, closely watch their behavior as there is usual a sniffing ritual they follow just before marking.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 15 2009, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805927


> QUOTE (fredsmama @ Jul 15 2009, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805918





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 15 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805587





> Is Fred neutered?[/B]



Yes, he was neutered 3 weeks ago at 6 months. Doing really well. Squats on the pee pads in the house, but lifts his leg outside. He is really the alpha male with our old dog, so that is why I was worried about visiting my daughter. I don't want him to pick up that habit when we go there.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Make sure you get an enzyme cleaner that is intended to clean and neutralize the scent of pee (for any spots he has gone on). Treat liberally and several times to insure you get it all. And of course the other part is constant supervision. It doesn't work to punish them when caught lifting a leg, but there is nothing wrong with a very loud and sharp **NO** to stop 'em just as they are starting. Also, closely watch their behavior as there is usual a sniffing ritual they follow just before marking.
[/B][/QUOTE]


THanks a lot for the info--I really want to get rid of the pee pads in front of my kitchen island--I try to take him out every 25-20 minutes but somehow, he is going there also. I have just about clued into his "sniffing",etc. for the poo time, but I have NEVER caught him in the kitchen!! I have picked up all my small oriental rugs for the duration, but the one in the kitchen is pretty big and selfishly, it is easier on my legs than the tile. I will clean that rug REALLY well again- I found out he was going there when I stepped in the wet spot! I go barefoot all the time! SO, I put down the pee pads. I know he can hold it for a good while because in the morning many times his pee pads are not wet. He sleeps in his crate but the door is open. He has never peed on the big rug in the living room, thanks goodness. My husband takes up for him--"he's still a baby"!! Hmmmmm  Fred really responds to a loud AHHHHH and a clap--I just wish I could catch him in the kitchen!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Belly bands will prevent accidents.

They will NOT prevent marking or leg-lifting and they are not a cure or substitute for training. However, they will save woodwork, furniture, carpet, embarassment etc. if you should happen to glance away and your Gus or Fred does the male thing at your daughter's house.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have a granddog yorkie that loves to come to grammy's, I always meet him at my door with a belly band. Solves the problem for me


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 16 2009, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806081


> I have a granddog yorkie that loves to come to grammy's, I always meet him at my door with a belly band. Solves the problem for me[/B]



SInce I am a newbie to all of this--where do I get a belly band!! I found the onesie in the baby dept--this may be a stupid question! Sorry.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (fredsmama @ Jul 16 2009, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806157


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 16 2009, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806081





> I have a granddog yorkie that loves to come to grammy's, I always meet him at my door with a belly band. Solves the problem for me[/B]



SInce I am a newbie to all of this--where do I get a belly band!! I found the onesie in the baby dept--this may be a stupid question! Sorry.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I just googled belly bands and found lots of sites--will explore today!! Thanks!!


----------

